# Viva Tijuana



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

I listen to NPR, and listen to it allot, lots of great educational stories, and not nearly liberal as many claim. Heard about this scoop on NPR a few days ago and I think it is awesome! Talk about thinking outside the box! I've been to TJ once, in 1997, and what can you say, TJ is TJ. I'd still go during the day with my cousin from Northridge, he's 6' 6" and a good 350#, good natured, and didn't get the dad's side wild blood like myself, my brother and some other cousins did. He doesn't drink either, so driving to the border is easy when he is along, no worries. Party Party seems to be the TJ theme, similar to the Cancun vibe, but much seedier. I remember seeing a interview with Carlos Santana, he said as a kid growing up there he used to play his acoustic guitar for tips, entertaining the Gringos with "Ciento Lindo", and look at him now, a Icon! I think who ever came up with this is brilliant for "thinking outside the box". Check it out, I think quite a few of the larger businesses and hotels should implement something like this in the greater Pto Vallarta area. They gotta' be doing something right if it's enjoyable getting married at work! My late Uncle Don, who owned one of the largest and most successful GM dealerships in the midwest, got to go Japan on a GM sponsored trip back in the late 1970's, and he was shocked how happy all of the factory workers were doing exercises together at 5:45 AM in the morning! He also talked about how nice and polite everyone was too! I think we can give the Japanese some credit on this one. One of these days, when I'm old, I might move to Mexico and open a cantina and grill called "Sportsman's Park". Budweiser and Dos XX Light on draught, and delicious St Louis specialties like toasted ravioli with home made marinara dipping sauce, and thin crust pizza with provel cheese! My incentives for my employees would include (but not be limited to) a cocktail on the house after their shift ended, free meals while working, free clothing and merchadise with the cantina's logo on it, and a rubber ckicken in every pot. 


[Deleted]

]]> http://www.alderkoten.com/mexicorec...erk-maquiladora-puts-weddings-employees/feed/ 0 What is a maquiladora? - Alder Koten | Executive Recruiting - Executive Search Firm What is a maquiladora? - Alder Koten | Executive Recruiting - Executive Search Firm


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Rule 7: "Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point."


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Huh?!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> Huh?!


Longford is correct, you cannot post material lifted from other sources. Post a link instead.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.alderkoten.com/mexicorec...erk-maquiladora-puts-weddings-employees/feed/ 0 What is a maquiladora? - Alder Koten | Executive Recruiting - Executive Search Firm What is a maquiladora? - Alder Koten | Executive Recruiting - Executive Search Firm


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You better do a lot of research BEFORE you even consider opening any kind of business in Tijuana or anywhere in Mexico as it's not going to be quite as easy as you imagine. I think you've got a lot of learn esp. for someone who hasn't even been south of the border in years. Not sure why so many Americans think they can open a bar or restaurant with such ease...it's difficult enough in the U.S. and going to be even more difficult for a foreigner (esp. one that doesn't speak fluent Spanish).


----------

